# 20" Bike what is best



## TerraShark1234 (Jun 2, 2009)

I am looking to compose a list of great 20" MT bikes. I know of a few.

Diamondback - Octane 20
:smilewinkgrin: Ferrari - CX 30
Gary Fisher - PreCaliber 20
Giant - STP 125
GT - Chucker 20
GT - Stomper
Haro - V20
IBEX - Alpine 320k
:thumbsup: IBEX - Cobia 2.0
K2 - Zed 20
Kona - Makena
:smilewinkgrin: Kona - Shred 2-0
Marin - Hidden Canyon
Norco - Adam's Magnum 20"
Raleigh - Rowdy
Schwinn - MINI MESA
Scott - Scale Jr 20
Specialized - Hotrock 20
Trek - MT 60

Does any one have any more that are really great?


----------



## TerraShark1234 (Jun 2, 2009)

*More awesome 20" bikes*

Norco - Razor
Brooklen - it is custom http://www.brooklynmachineworks.com/parts.html
Ouvinator 1 - Carbon Fiber - http://www.krutor.cz/bikes/ouvinator/en.htm


----------



## TerraShark1234 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ideas for building a 20" bike*

Where would one get parts to make his own 20" bike of high quality.

an 11" frame and fork set up to have disc breaks is what I mean...


----------



## TerraShark1234 (Jun 2, 2009)

*another cool bike*

2009 Scott Spark Jr 20


----------



## Harrier (May 5, 2008)

Scott bikes are great, but expensive. I have a Marin Hidden Canyon and it has worked incredibly well. I put triggers on it (highly recommended). It is just too hard for the kids to get the front derailleur moved with grip shifters.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

I got a chance to check out a Scott Scale Jr 20. It seemed to have a fork tuned more towards lighter riders and might actually work.

I'm more in the bmx camp. I think gears and suspension forks are for when they get older and more into single track. Right now, on light trails, the kids can ride a SS with rigid forks and they'll imrove their strength and skill.


----------

